# Anybody have a line on outboard decals?



## Quackrstackr (Jul 19, 2010)

The embossed decal on the front of my Merc peeled off last week because of the 100* temps and being under the boat cover.

I can't seem to find anything like it online and the local vinyl place acts like they don't want to mess with it since it's not a $100 sign. :roll: 

I would try some spray adhesive and put it back on but I figure it might just peel right back off.

This is a scan of the actual emblem.


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Iguana Grafix. He used to sponsor this site, and does sponsor the BBC boards (I say that only so you can find his site, as I don't know the exact website addy, and am too lazy to go search for it myself :roll: ). From what I've seen, he does excellent work when making engine cover decals.

BTW, only a Mercury would have the decals just "fall off." :LMFAO:


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 19, 2010)

Not sure if it is the raised/embossed decal. It's about halfway down the page of the following website: (price looks good!)

https://www.replicals.com/index.php?manufacturers_id=18&&page=4


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 19, 2010)

I think I'm just going the flat vinyl route this time. I figure it will stand up better without peeling due to the heat.

I forgot about Iguana. I'll send him the scan tomorrow and get him to shoot me a price.

bassboy, your motors still have the emblems that bolt on. I never had any problems with those either. :lol:


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> I think I'm just going the flat vinyl route this time. I figure it will stand up better without peeling due to the heat.
> 
> I forgot about Iguana. I'll send him the scan tomorrow and get him to shoot me a price.
> 
> bassboy, your motors still have the emblems that bolt on. I never had any problems with those either. :lol:



I've got some that have the stickers. I don't just mess with old motors, I do have an '88 model. :lol: And, after 22 years, the stickers are still there. 

Heck, I've got some with the paint on emblems. They are still holding up fine after 72 years. :shock:


----------



## Froggy (Jul 19, 2010)

Just put your motor info on ebay, search decals, they have almost anything available.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 19, 2010)

Froggy said:


> Just put your motor info on ebay, search decals, they have almost anything available.



I searched ebay earlier. The only way to get that one decal is to buy the entire motor set.

Ultra high temps under a sunbrella cover in direct sunlight.. there's no telling how hot it gets. The adhesive for that one decal just couldn't cut it... the rest of them are actually shrinking from the heat. You would think for what a new motor costs, they could actually put some decent decals on the things. :roll:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 20, 2010)

https://www.nymarine.ca/


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2010)

BaitCaster said:


> https://www.nymarine.ca/



Thanks.

My motor is 23 years newer than anything that they carry, though. :shock: :lol: 

After talking to Iguana graphix this morning, I think I'm going to try to reapply some adhesive and use the one that popped off. He said that chrome vinyl has less than a year lifespan when exposed to the outdoors and that it scratches really easily.

That's the mark of a great guy, right there. Shoot the customer straight even though it most likely means a lost sale.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 20, 2010)

What size and color do you need?

I can make it and mail it to you.

Best option is Oracal 851, anything else is just going to look like crap quick in the sun. The old decals are shrinking because they are made from Calendered Vinyl, Cast Vinyl in 99% of the cases does not shrink.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 20, 2010)

The original is chrome so I would like to have that if it were possible.

The chrome is what Iguana said woud not last a year outside.

The scan in my original post is the actual emblem that came off of the motor and is to scale. How much for something like that?

PM me the info if you like.

Thanks.

You would think the factory would use materials that didn't fall off or shrink. Typical, I suppose.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 20, 2010)

Let me get with my supplier and get a price on a yard of the Chrome that will last. I know there is some but can not think of it right off the top of my head. Most chrome will turn white after about 6 months.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Jul 20, 2010)

FDC makes a 5 year, I'll send you a PM late tonight or in the AM.


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> You would think the factory would use materials that didn't fall off or shrink. Typical, I suppose.



Sounds like you need a pinch, or a slap, to wake you up from your dream. Maybe back in the kiekhofer days I suppose. But I wouldn't use that spray on adhesive stuff. I bought some adhesive to glue the "V8 Magnum" emblem back onto the front quarter panel of my truck after a road sign scraped it off during a landscaping job (dumb story). Anyways I forget what it was called or what website I got it off but I would look for something made for that type of job as compared to an adhesive designed for use by a teenage girl to glue a collage of the back street boys, or whoever is popular right now, together onto a poster board to hang on the wall. haha :lol: The local wally world carries an adhesive designed to hold rear view mirrors on in the auto section, I might try something like that as opposed to a spray adhesive?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 22, 2010)

I'll let you know.

I shot it with 3m spray adhesive and stuck it back on the night before last. I'll uncover it at some point this weekend I'm sure. Supposed to be 97 here tomorrow so that should be a good endurance test for it. :lol: 

The problems with anything but spray adhesive is getting an even coat on the back of the emblem (it's 3 separate pieces) and getting too much of it on there where it might sag, run or squash out from underneath and get all over the painted cowl. I tried a tube of adhesive that I already had when the first piece popped off. It was going to make a huge mess and probably leave some unstuck edges to potentially curl. I would like to be able to peel it off if I ever needed to paint the cowl or replace the emblem down the road without having to use a cold chisel, too. :lol: That glue for rear view mirrors would most likely tear a chunk of material out of the cowl before you would get the emblem off. :shock:


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> :lol: That glue for rear view mirrors would most likely tear a chunk of material out of the cowl before you would get the emblem off. :shock:



haha yes I considered the possible mess but wasn't really thinking about taking it off again to repaint it. Isn't your motor like 2 yrs old or so? Thats probably why I didn't consider that even. If you got to the point where the paint was worn out to the point you wanted to go through that kinda trouble to repaint it you think the emblem would still be in good enough shape you wouldn't want to go new with it too? Just a thought in case the spray glue doesn't hold up, then again that spray stuff is doing a good job holding the vintage 1997 shania twain poster above my bed :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 22, 2010)

Yes, the motor is only 2 but my buddies tend to be rough on my equipment. :x 

I've picked up 3 new scratches on the cowl over the weekend... and I'm always in the front of the boat. :roll:


----------



## sturdi87 (Jul 22, 2010)

Quackrstackr said:


> Yes, the motor is only 2 but my buddies tend to be rough on my equipment. :x
> 
> I've picked up 3 new scratches on the cowl over the weekend... and I'm always in the front of the boat. :roll:



That just means your using it right! Its like showing off scars, but you need a story for each of them since your setup is so pretty. At least make something good up if you don't know... "I was fighting a great white on the south end of kentucky lake..." :lol:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 5, 2010)

Well.. still haven't taken the cover off of the boat. It's been too hot to even think about fishing around here. If it stayed on after the heat from the last couple of weeks, I think it will be okay. :LOL2: 

On a side note, edecals.com has got to be one of the most inept, reading comprehension challenged companies that I have ever had the displeasure of contacting. I sent them that scan via their website for nothing but a quote telling them that it needed to be that exact size of the scan and printed in chrome. I got an email back (actually 2) asking me what size and color I wanted and that they would cut it as soon as payment cleared. :roll: 

First, I have opened that scan on 3 different computers 15 ways from Sunday and it comes out the correct size every time. Whoever is on the other ends of those emails tells me that it's the size of their screen. :shock: I don't know that I want anyone making me a decal that can't look at the actual view size and set it to 100% instead of "fit to screen".

At any rate, I explained to them on July 21 in pretty plain Engrish that the scan was properly sized if they would simply look at their program's view settings and it needed to be in CHROME (for the 3rd time). I also told them to forget it because it had already been taken care of with another vendor and in another fashion.

I just got an email telling me that I had an order pending since July 21 requesting payment. I never ordered anything. Heck, I still haven't seen a price even though I simply requested a quote. 

I suspect someone is going to be given the directive to pound sand if I receive another email from them. I wonder if they will understand that one? :lol:


----------

